# Living in benidorm without a car possible?



## youngatheart (May 6, 2012)

I am looking to relocate to Benidorm with 2 toddlers, how hard/easy is it to get around with two toddlers using public transportation for shopping and outing? How is expensive is the rent. Ideally, I would like to rent a 3 bedroom villa away from the beach in a kid friendly neigborhood? Which neighborhoods should I be looking?
Thanks for your help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngatheart said:


> I am looking to relocate to Benidorm with 2 toddlers, how hard/easy is it to get around with two toddlers using public transportation for shopping and outing? How is expensive is the rent. Ideally, I would like to rent a 3 bedroom villa away from the beach in a kid friendly neigborhood? Which neighborhoods should I be looking?
> Thanks for your help


 It depends where you choose to live. If you think about the town you live in now, think about the different parts and some are easy with toddlers, others arent. You need to go over and look really or ask a letting agent. The price to rent depends on where it is. You get what you pay for and nice areas are more expensive than the not so nice areas, altho due to the economic crisis, property rentals can be negotiable. There are so many urbanisations/housing developments in Benedorm that its not easy to name one child friendly neighbourhood, again you'd need to look or ask an agent???

See if anyone else, who lives nearer can advise tho???

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

youngatheart said:


> I am looking to relocate to Benidorm with 2 toddlers, how hard/easy is it to get around with two toddlers using public transportation for shopping and outing? How is expensive is the rent. Ideally, I would like to rent a 3 bedroom villa away from the beach in a kid friendly neigborhood? Which neighborhoods should I be looking?
> Thanks for your help


I don't know Benidorm beyond day trips, although it's not all that far from me

I wouldn't fancy using buses with 2 toddlers though - in any country - is that what you do now? - if so I can't see that it would be much different............one thing I _have _noticed about Benidorm is that there do seem to be lots of buses!!

I see you are a US citizen (the flags are a giveaway ) what visa did you get? We get lots of questions about resident visas from the US & it would be nice to be able to give some advice


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sure using public transport with a couple of kids everyday is very hard work, but loads of people do it... the sun must make everyone happy 

I think public transport in Spain is very good, and cheap, and our local bus drivers are friendly and we chat all the time and smoke cigarettes together - travelling into work just wouldn't be the same without this daily laugh and chat.


----------



## Soy guiri (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want a villa out of town, I think you will need a car, but if you live in town, parking a car can be a nightmare, I no longer live in Benidorm, but could goes weeks not using the car, the local bus services is good, but it depends were you decide to live, villas are not central, so probably you will be living outside of Beni, enjoy !


----------

